# Another Poppin Runs



## BMyers (Mar 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1rv3nTnOck[/ame]


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 30, 2009)

O.K. I'm convinced!

I'm off and running!

But first a trip to the porcelain library, where I keep my collection of plans.

-MB


----------



## DougLanum (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Good
Congrats.

One more thought.
It does not like lots of oil.
You may find that you need to take the cylinder head off and the piston out and clean the gummy old oil out every once in a while.

These are lots of fun little engiens.

Doug


----------



## rake60 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations! :bow:

You can't see it but there is a grin here as big as your own!

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Mar 31, 2009)

BMyers,

Congratulations :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 31, 2009)

Great job BMeyers! Glad to see you got it going.


----------



## Stan (Mar 31, 2009)

To avoid gummy oil in a flame licker, buy a tube of powdered graphite at the lock shop and give it a small squirt in the flame hole.


----------



## BMyers (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you everyone ! that one was harder to get running than the 6 cycle.
Brent


----------



## IronHorse (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice build, I love these FlameLickers. I also run mine on Graphite powder, I can get 10, 5 minute runs before I give it a cleaning.


IronHorse


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice Brent. Good looking and good runner. Congratulations.  :bow:

If get get a few more built we can start a club of Poppin builders.

I used cast iron for both the cylinder and piston on mine and run it with out any lubrication. I suspected that I would have some problem with rust from the moisture in the combustion products, but so far not problems. I live is a dry climate. Also there is probably some protection for the oil seeping into the grain structure of the parts when lapping them. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------

